# Oberon Hinge



## KasperKindler (Feb 17, 2009)

Just wondering - if anyone has managed to attach an Amazon hinge to an Oberon Cover?  Not by sliding the Amazon cover into a Jnl Cover, but maybe broken apart the Amazon cover and somehow attached the hinge to the inside spine of the Oberon (with glue, or stitched, or magic, or...?)  If anyone has - I'd LOVE to see pictures?
Thanks!


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

That would be "way" cool!


----------



## Xina (Mar 21, 2009)

YES!! I have done it & it is GREAT! But can't show pics, I'm away from home without my oberon. Will post pics when I get home if you like.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

I'd like that a lot!

Lynn L


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Interesting idea, though I don't like the hinges. But for those who do would probably favor this.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I have mixed feelings about the "hinges".I have used them in the past and had good luck,but, I have seen a few people who say the hinge cracked their Kindle,which makes me quite leery.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I am with Annie and Sugar, mine scratched my Kindle and I notice on the DX no one  uses them except amazon , I tried to pry mine out of the cover it was not easy.. if it works for you great, but for me I am avoiding hinges as well.  I have seen those posts too where someone has cracked the case of the kindle ..


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I've never had trouble with cracking or anything ... and when choosing a new cover, I considered Oberon then took them off the list because they don't have the hinge.  I wasn't comfortable with velcro or the little straps.  My k1 was constantly slipping out of its cover and I didn't want to go through that again.


----------



## KasperKindler (Feb 17, 2009)

Xina said:


> YES!! I have done it & it is GREAT! But can't show pics, I'm away from home without my oberon. Will post pics when I get home if you like.


Xina - That would be great -thanks!!
I have never had a problem with the hinge. I actually LOVE the Amazon cover, but it's very boring, just in black. I tried a bunch of covers as they became available, but returned them all and came back to the Amazon. I just think it's one of the "best fitting" covers available. Even the mEdgeGo didn't have as snug a fit.

Then the folks at Oberon came out with the Red Hummingbird...sigh. It's on its way! yea! I got it with corners. I actually read my kindle "nekkid" a lot, so I thought the corners would be easier to slip in and out of. This is another great thing about the hinge - it held fast when connected - but was very easy to remove the kindle. Anyway - thanks everyone for getting back to me! I cant wait to see those pics Xina!!


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> I've never had trouble with cracking or anything ... and when choosing a new cover, I considered Oberon then took them off the list because they don't have the hinge. I wasn't comfortable with velcro or the little straps. My k1 was constantly slipping out of its cover and I didn't want to go through that again.


I understand what your saying about the K1 always slipping out of the case. I heard that a lot from people with the original K1 cover from Amazon. I never heard people with K1 Oberons or M-edges that had the straps saying theirs slipped out. I have a K2 and have oberon and M-edge covers with straps. No slipping out problems at. I have an Amazon K2 cover with the hinges and I do like the hinge system and found it to be secure. I also have a M-edge prodigy cover with the hinges. The hinges on the M-edges always had difficulty latching on and unlatching. They even switched it out and I still had problems with it. I guess it's all what you like and what your used to.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

I haven't tried the Amazon cover with hinges. I did try the M-Edge. It was so hard to get my K2 in and out of the cover, I always had to have my DH help. Then I saw the pics of the cracked Kindles and I don't even try to use the hinges anymore. I have Oberon covers with corners for all my Kindles and have never had any problems with the Kindles slipping out. I also have M-Edge covers for the K1 with corners and never had any problems with the Kindles slipping out of them either.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I do wonder if the ones that were cracked from the hinges were the ones that used the Amazon cover or the M-edge cover.  That could be issue there.  I never had trouble with the Amazon hinges, just the M-edge.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

kevin63 said:


> I do wonder if the ones that were cracked from the hinges were the ones that used the Amazon cover or the M-edge cover. That could be issue there. I never had trouble with the Amazon hinges, just the M-edge.


Not sure either. Didn't want to risk cracking mine, so no more hinges for me. Murphy picks on me all the time...lol!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

same here and with my DX I had the amazon case for a short time.. I had to WRESTLE to get my DX out that was in for me.. I have never had slippage with the K2 maybe because its flatter and to be fair I never had that issue with my Oberons K1 cover either..


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> same here and with my DX I had the amazon case for a short time.. I had to WRESTLE to get my DX out that was in for me.. I have never had slippage with the K2 maybe because its flatter and to be fair I never had that issue with my Oberons K1 cover either..


Must be a quality-control issue with the Amazon covers. I like to read nekkid, too.  I just pull down on the top release button, rotate the DX to the right, and it comes off the hinges perfectly, every time.


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

Xina said:


> YES!! I have done it & it is GREAT! But can't show pics, I'm away from home without my oberon. Will post pics when I get home if you like.


And in a different thread, Xina wrote:
_I have an oberon velcro because I prefer the floating look, but the velcro was really bugging me because of the thickness it added to my k2. The velcro made it annoying when I changed over to amazon cover (when I needed a lighter weight for the day) & also made prospects of trying noreve or other covers a problem.

So, a few days ago I ripped the leather outer covering off of my amazon cover & then cut the inner portion in half. I then removed the velcro from my kindle AND my oberon cover (pulled out the stitches) & then inserted the inner half of amazon cover with hinge into the oberon, cut back a little of that black leather pocket inside the oberon (so that the amazon hinge has enough room to function) & now I have the PERFECT oberon cover for me! No corners, no velcro, just hinges & with only about one ounce additional weight (from the half of the inner amazon cover with hinge). I am sooo happy, I can finally really enjoy my oberon cover
_

Xina, I think a number of us would like to see your photos. I love the hinge and ordered the velcro Oberon with the intention of trying something like this. Please do send pics when you get home.


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

Xina said:


> YES!! I have done it & it is GREAT! But can't show pics, I'm away from home without my oberon. Will post pics when I get home if you like.


Xina, please post pictures. I want to order one for a good friend who's birthday is on August 4th. I planned to order one with corners (she loved the Oberon design but wanted them to have hinges, so she never ordered). She saw mine when I bought one a couple of months ago and decided she might be able to live with corners but she was not thrill. So if there's a way I can give her both then that would be great. She did not like the large journal because it added to much length to her Kindle and she carries it in her purse and it's a perfect fit in one of her outside pockets!


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

auntmarge said:


> And in a different thread, Xina wrote:
> _I have an oberon velcro because I prefer the floating look, but the velcro was really bugging me because of the thickness it added to my k2. The velcro made it annoying when I changed over to amazon cover (when I needed a lighter weight for the day) & also made prospects of trying noreve or other covers a problem.
> 
> So, a few days ago I ripped the leather outer covering off of my amazon cover & then cut the inner portion in half. I then removed the velcro from my kindle AND my oberon cover (pulled out the stitches) & then inserted the inner half of amazon cover with hinge into the oberon, cut back a little of that black leather pocket inside the oberon (so that the amazon hinge has enough room to function) & now I have the PERFECT oberon cover for me! No corners, no velcro, just hinges & with only about one ounce additional weight (from the half of the inner amazon cover with hinge). I am sooo happy, I can finally really enjoy my oberon cover
> ...


Xina, now that I have my Oberon I've gone back and reread your description, and I'm wondering how you attached the hinge to the Oberon.


----------



## Xina (Mar 21, 2009)

messages received everyone. when i'm back home i'll take a photo & post o.k.


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

Xina said:


> messages received everyone. when i'm back home i'll take a photo & post o.k.


But when will that BEEEEE?


----------



## Xina (Mar 21, 2009)

mid-august. it's easy though: just rip the leather outer off the amazon cover & then cut the inner cover in half & slip the half with hinge into right side leather pocket of oberon. then cut about a half inch off the oberon leather pocket flap so that the hinge has room to operate. seriously, it's a cinch.


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

Xina said:


> mid-august. it's easy though: just rip the leather outer off the amazon cover & then cut the inner cover in half & slip the half with hinge into right side leather pocket of oberon. then cut about a half inch off the oberon leather pocket flap so that the hinge has room to operate. seriously, it's a cinch.


I guess what I don't understand is how you got the hinge and the half inner cover to stay put. Did you glue them down, hope for the best, or ?


----------



## Xina (Mar 21, 2009)

no need to secure -- the inner half of the amazon cover fits PERFECTLY into the oberon. no securing necessary.


----------

